# طلبة مصريون يصممون و ينفذون سيارة كهربائية



## م فارس الصحراء (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,

هذة اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع , الذي اسئل الله عز و جل ان ينفعنا به .

ففي هذة المشاركة احببت ان اطلعكم على انجاز قام به طلبة مصريون من ( الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و النقل البحري ) 

فقد قاموا بتصميم و تنفيذ سيارة كهربائية مخصصة للمدن , و تم تسميتها : ( سيارة القاهرة) , و تكلفتها لا تتعدى الالف و الخمسمائة دولار .








مواصفات السيارة : تجدونها على موقع السيارة :

WWW.CAIROCAR.NET

- بعض الفيديوهات :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0nKnvWju-A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4W47o07Q18


- موقع الاستاذ الذى اشرف على هذا المشروع :
http://www.elghamry.net/


----------



## م فارس الصحراء (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اقصى سرعة : 110 km/hr

اقصى مسافة بشحنة و احدة : 250 km

التسارع من ( o - 100 km/hr ) في ( 10.5 sec)


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل باذن الله شكرا لك


----------



## م فارس الصحراء (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي على مرورك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## م فارس الصحراء (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لقاء مع الدكتور اللي اشرف على المشروع و بعض الطلبة 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/608798//R/efp_video


----------



## م فارس الصحراء (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## م فارس الصحراء (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

